# My KITTIES



## katymarie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi! i hav 3 kittens and 3 cats,2gurls an 3boys. Their names r Mitzie, Annie, Max, Simon, Andy, an Coogey. 
Mitzie, Annie, and Max r my 3kittens. The other 3 r adults. My kittens are all 3months old. Simon is 3years, Andy is 5years, an Coogey is 14years old.
LUV,KatyMarie :kittyball ig


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Katymarie.  Welcome to the Cat Forum. Post pictures when you can.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, KatyMarie!

You have quite a full house! Pictures, please!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

